# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Onderzoek: persoonlijkheid en gezonde leefstijl

## Simone Onderzoek

In hoeverre denk jij dat je persoonlijkheid invloed heeft op wat je eet? Ik zoek mensen om mee te doen aan mijn onderzoek met vragen over persoonlijkheid en leefstijl, waarbij je ook een boodschap gerelateerd aan gezondheid krijgt te beoordelen. Het duurt ongeveer 10 minuten en je maakt ook nog eens kans op één van de 30 VVV-bonnen die we onder de deelnemers verloten! Twijfel niet en doe gauw mee via onderstaande link!

https://ugroningenbss.qualtrics.com/...MQuYQvZ3UO4zat

----------

